# Pompano Fishing in Hatteras



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Quite a few nice Pompanos on the south beach. I saw a couple that would go three plus pounds. Caught one about a pound and a half. Last weekend hot spot was between Ramp 43 and 44, nice easy fishing.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Good to see some sizable pomps up there, I could never get one bigger than my palm. Are they taken'em in the shore break or the first bar?

FISH ON!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

When we were fishing at 43 the fish were in noman's land, right in the middle of the slew. I tried the drop and inside the bar but no takers. I am going back Saturday tosee what happens.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*is the point 44?*

I think I recall the point being 44


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You can access th point from either, they are within a hundred yards of each other.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Found them today, but on the second bar. Had several that were over 2 lbs. but I am shooting for 4 lbs. and time is getting short for the large ones. Sand fleas are hard to find on the south end so if you are planning on fishing down around Hatteras, get your fleas on the north beach before you make the trip down. Watch the birds because they are usually after the softshells, which are pompano candy.


----------

